# Front wheel removal



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Picked up my 2010 Giant defy Advanced today.I was aware that it came with 25cm tyres.When rideing close to home Its not a problem to put the bike in my SUV.But I'm planning on getting a roofrack.I noticed with the 25cm tyre that it doesn't fit through the brake shoes even after they(brakes) are released.My question is,do you guys just de-flate the tyres to take them off and bring along a pump for when you arrive?


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

What kind of brakes do you have? I have Ultegra brakes and they rub my 25's, but not so bad that they wont squeeze through.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

You should not have to deflate a tire to remove the wheel/tire combo from the bike. I assume you have turned the brake release lever and that it is opening the brakes? If not, get it checked as something is not right.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

It's probably faster, more convenient, and reproducible to screw in the caliper's cable adjuster 1 or 2 turns, for tire removal.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Adjustments*



jiggerjake said:


> Picked up my 2010 Giant defy Advanced today.I was aware that it came with 25cm tyres.When rideing close to home Its not a problem to put the bike in my SUV.But I'm planning on getting a roofrack.I noticed with the 25cm tyre that it doesn't fit through the brake shoes even after they(brakes) are released.My question is,do you guys just de-flate the tyres to take them off and bring along a pump for when you arrive?


You probably have some ability to open the brake adjustment up a bit - as long as your levers don't bottom out on the handlebars with full brake pressure, you'll be fine. That, plus using your quick release adjusters on the brake calipers, should allow you to get the wheel out easily without deflating the tires.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I know this is a problem. I have 25s on my bike now. I like to have my brakes adjusted pretty tightly, and getting the wheels on and off is a PITA. I usually go slowly, working the tire back and forth until it breaks free. Normally I only remove me front tire unless I have a flat or am doing mechanical work. When I reinstall the front wheel I place both hands on the fork blades just above the drop outs. I line up the axle with the dropouts, then push steadily until the tire squeezes through.

Tom Hs' suggestion was a good one too.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

The brakes are Shimano 105's. Stopped at LBS today and they also suggested turning the calipers if the brake release wasn't allowing enough room for the tyre to slip through.If higher-end brakes(Ultegra,Dura-Ace) allow for more room when released that would work as I plan on upgrading next spring.Thanks for the replys


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

jiggerjake said:


> The brakes are Shimano 105's. Stopped at LBS today and they also suggested turning the calipers if the brake release wasn't allowing enough room for the tyre to slip through.If higher-end brakes(Ultegra,Dura-Ace) allow for more room when released that would work as I plan on upgrading next spring.Thanks for the replys


They don't.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While 25 c tires do offer a better ride and increased flat protection, you might try running a 23 in front and a 25 in the back. The front tire has less weight on it and doesn't benefit from the extra width as much as the rear does. But I agree wiith the idea of leaving a bit more clearance for the brake pads. This also allows a bit more clearance should your wheel become slightly out of true.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cyclust said:


> But I agree wiith the idea of leaving a bit more clearance for the brake pads. This also allows a bit more clearance should your wheel become slightly out of true.


Another vote for that. I've always adjusted my brakes so that with a full-out panic pull, the shift paddles just start touching the handlebar tape—rear a bit earlier than the front. In addition to the out-of-true clearance, that does three things for me: plenty of open QR clearance for quick wheel changes, ability with my small hands to pull the brake levers in a bit on hairy descents without actually braking, and a bit less of a chance to lock up the rear wheel in a panic stop. The only (more amusing than annoying) downside if you let an LBS touch your bike: invariably, they will adjust your brakes up tight again, thinking they're doing you a favor.

/w


----------

